# Hi ladies some good news



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to tell you all my news, first l got a new puppy his name is bond and he is a cocker spaniel and he is keeping me very busy, but has kept my mind off alot of things,also the other good news is l passed my driving test yesterday 4th attempt and i was shocked, l asked him 4 times to make sure and he passed me my certificate so Bond must have brought me some luck, l hope everyone is well and to be honest it makes a nice change for me to post some good news,


Bell zxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twigs (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Bell

just wanted to say   on passing your driving test its a huge achievement and its sooooo nice for something good to happen for a change.  Just think u will be able to drive your new puppy to some great places now for walks on the beach etc etc being able to drive and having your new puppy will be like a whole new life for you ........

u will have to get some pics of your little spaniel on here for us!!!!

xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Whoo hoo Bell! ​               ​*Congratulations on passing your driving test!*​               ​
Am so proud of you honey! Very well done to you - give your lovely little pups a huge hug and big sloppy kiss from me!​
    ​


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Fab news Bell. My smileys are not working (something to do with my new anti virus software?) Otherwise there would be loads of them!

Jq xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well done Bell,
Two lovely bits of news.Thanks for sharing with us.                      (I know its not a dog but its the closest I could find! )
       - Happy Easter Girls!

Love MeganXXX


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Ra Ra Ra     for Bell!
Well done! 

Bernie xxx


----------

